# How many IUI tries before moving onto IVF?



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to the forum. I just wondered if anyone had any thoughts about how many cycles of IUI (nat or stim) makes sense before deciding to move onto IVF?

My DW and I have had 3 attempts with natural IUI-all with BFNs. According to my doctor my symptoms following the first attempt indicate that fertilisation and implantation took place but then AF arrived night before PG test  

Have just had a month off from tx as we both needed a bit of a break, has done us the world of good and we have been deciding what to do next. We think we will have a final shot at natural IUI. If this doesn't work we will move onto one cycle of stim IUI and then onto IVF. It is hard knowing if it is best to take each of these steps or head straight for IVF? We raised this question with our clinic and they encouraged us to try stim IUI first, they have been great so far so we will prob take their advice. Is hard to know what to do for the best though...

Hi to everyone and best of luck whatever you stage you are at,
Becs x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Becs

Sorry can't help new to all this myself im sure someone will be able to answer your question just wanted to say hi and welcome to ff  

Steph x


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

I have begun to realise since being on this site that clinics do differ on the advice they give. DP has had 6 DI cycles and we have now gone onto IVF - still BFN though  
Recently our clinic (JRH, Oxford) informed us that they had audited all their results and were now advising couples to move to IVF after 3 negative IUI cycles.
Good luck with future treatment xx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

We did three natural IUI cycles before moving on to IVF and we conceived our son on the first IVF attempt. This time round we are going straight for IVF. It's totally subjective but we felt that the IUI was a bit of a waste of money bearing in mind the success rates, but we are looking at it from the perspective of having had a very successful experience with our first IVF attempt. I am also 38 and so didn't have much time to play with it which also shaped our decision.
Good luck whatever you decide. 
Nicki


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Becs, Welcome to FF!

When we were TTC back in 2004 we were told by our clinic that they would advise us to try 3 IUI's before considering other options (IVF). We did this and fell pg on our 2nd attempt (with clomid). We are due to have another cycle, the first since Jan 2004, again doing IUI. Its a personal decision, but as a couple we always knew we would prefer to have IUI's until advised otherwise. But lots of peeps have gone straight for IVF with brilliant results, but its not guaranteed. I'm sorry to hear about your 3 BFN's but maybe trying a stim cycle is worth a go.


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi 

We've discussed this at length and in the end have decided to go straight for IVF. In the end we simply felt that we didn't want to/couldn't afford to spend money on potentially 6 rounds of IUI before going for IVF with egg-sharing. 

Our clinic did ask us why we weren't going for natural IUI, and after we explained our reasons, are happy to support us in our decision to go straight for IVF. We know it has no guranantees, but it does carry a much higher success rate, and by egg-sharing, we'll hopefully help another family have a baby too 

Good luck with your treatment and whatever you decide is right for you   xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Becs, welcome!

We had 3 natural IUI's, followed by one medicated IUI. All were BFN's, although our consultant had suggested we move to IVF after the 3rd attempt but at the time we didn't feel ready for such invasiveness.
After the 4th IUI we moved onto IVF. We were unsuccessful on two attempts but then got a BFP on our 3rd IVF. Sadly I miscarried early on in the pregnancy.
We're now having a break from the stress of TTC with clinics. Nothing has ever been indentified as an issue with my fertility so for the time being we're doing home inseminations with a known donor. 

It's really hard to know what to do isn't it? I think in hindsight, we should have gone straight to IVF, but at the time I know we weren't ready for that.

Good luck with your decision, do what feels right for you both xx


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Thank you so much for your thoughts and words of advice, and for sharing your journeys  

It has been really helpful to hear everyone's perpective and the factors that helped make your decisions. We weighed up the invasiveness of IVF versus the greater success rates it can have. We have finally decided to have one final try at natural IUI as our clinic suggests that it usually takes four attempts (but those stats are based on everyone at the clinic not just same sex couples), if necc we plan to follow this by one cycle of stim. IUI and then if we need to, we will have IVF. 

It feels much better having a plan in mind I must admit. At least that is a small part we can take control of.

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at  

Becs x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Becs...

We had 5 natural IUI cycles several years ago, all negative and all heartbreaking, gave up for a few years and then had Edie last year through home insems with know donor last year, we fell pregnant very easily with home insems and thus this time round, not having known donor anymore we have gone straight for IVf to enable us to only have one put back and reduce the chance of twins. I think if there was no risk to me and bubs with a multiple pregnancy, we would have maybe had stim.IUI but then again I just don't know. IVF is invasive but to be honest i haven't found it to be too bad, the drugs send you a bit doolally and i had a rotten headache but EC for me was a breeze, i had no pain and no problems and obviously right now for me it has been well worth it!

good luck with it all,    

emma


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

We have planned to do 3 natural IUI, 1 medicated and then if all fails move onto IVF - however this is prior to even having first tx, so obviously we may change our mind depending on how things go and what advise we get from review consultation/s. But like you said Becs I think at least it is reassuring to have a plan - you can always change it later on.

But I have found this thread interesting and informative so thank you ladies as always, and Becs for posting the question.

S x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Emma - Thank you for your message, it is very reassuring to hear that EC was not painful (if I get that far I will def remember that!) Edie is gorgeous, fantastic news on your BFP too!   

S- sounds like we are taking the exact same route (potentially). 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies-bring on those BFPs!!
Becs
x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I had 5 Stimulated DIUI's 4xBFN 1xBFP which ended in MC (Stimulated due to PCOS)
2x D-ISCI both BFP with twins both times MC on 1st one
The results of the second ISCI have both woken up from their nap, and are having a moan! LOL  

With hind sight I wish I'd moved on to IVF/ISCI sooner.

When we start TTC #3 with DW next year we will do FET and ISCI, won't go back to IUI!

Good luck babe  

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

CLP... im still uming and aring over IUI vs IVF   im thinking maybe we should skip IUI and go straight to IVF but DP is really not keen


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

Its always a hard one to weigh up.  

Sitting here on my second 2WW following a stimulated IUI, I am swaying between wether we should have just gone straight to IVF instead of trying IUI, but still belief that it is better for us to try IUI first.  I have always said that I wanted to conceive my children with as little medical intervention as possible, although broke that when we decided to do stimulated IUI instead of natural!!!!

DW and I have agreed that we will complete these 2 stimulated IUI's then have our NHS treatment (3 natural IUI cycles, although am going to see if we can have stimuated, we are happy to pay the difference).  If we have not been successful at this stage then we will then go for IVF.  If the NHS would give us a IVF cycle instead of 3 natural IUI I would go for that!!!  

My conclusion is- its different for everyone and as a couple you need to agree between you what is the best course of treatment for you, as everyone is different.

B x


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Emma, I see you got a BFN this time round  .  It is such a grey area with regards to deciding when to change to IVF but I think your DP is right as IVF is very hard both physically and emotionally. We had no stress conceiving DS with 2 DI cycles but it was very hard watching DP go through the IVF. It just seems to take over as you are constantly planning you life around dates to start various drugs or blood tests or scans and then there is egg collection and transfer. DP was also on a hormone rollercoaster as the various drugs did different things to her body. At one point she had PMT for about 3 weeks - I nearly moved out  
I do hope you can make your little baby just through IUI xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Moo hun good to see you about  

I think your right and we should give IUI a chance im just hoping its not gonna end up being the wrong decision but hey ho i dont have a crystal ball so guess we'll just have to try like everyone else does.

Em x


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

*****-mum, you are young enough to try IUI but otherwise i would say IVF is financially as economical as IUI and has a higher chance of being sucessfull without going through all the stress of failed IUI cyles
good luck


----------

